# proud new owner of a macbook



## David (Aug 19, 2010)

pro, i7, 15.4 inch. also bought it with final cut studio, the magic mouse and iwork 09.

Awesome computer, will deff stick with Apple from now on, this thing is ridiculously fast and fun to use.

Unfortunately though, I now owe my grandparents 7000 dollars. lol


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice, I've gotta wait 2 more years to buy one :L


----------



## BlueDaisy (Aug 19, 2010)

So


----------



## Princess (Aug 19, 2010)

7000 + college fees


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 19, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> 7000 + college fees


Ouch. That's a lot. D:


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> 7000 + college fees


my moms taking care of the first year. my job was to get all my equipment.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 19, 2010)

Glad you like it, enjoy it man.


----------



## lilypad (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats! I made the switch from windows to my macbook about 2 years ago, once you go mac you never go back


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 19, 2010)

;_; stop rubbing it in.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2010)

lilypad said:
			
		

> Congrats! I made the switch from windows to my macbook about 2 years ago, once you go mac you never go back


that's a lie.


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2010)

OO i also got the anti glare screen. its awesome.


----------



## merinda! (Aug 19, 2010)

cool beans


----------



## lilypad (Aug 19, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that's how I felt anyways .. I don't know about anyone else =P


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 19, 2010)

GIVE ME YOUR GRANDPARENTS.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 19, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> GIVE ME YOUR GRANDPARENTS.


You want to owe 7000 also? D:


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> GIVE ME YOUR GRANDPARENTS.


I've gotta pay their credit card now. its not like they gave it as a gift. they got me a .99 interest rate though, which is amazing.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, there going to make you pay them back?

Never mind. :|


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 19, 2010)

kso
send me your old computer pl0x.


----------



## Pear (Aug 19, 2010)

$7000... for a computer?
I could buy a freakin' car for that money, or 7 really nice desktops. :O


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 19, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> $7000... for a computer?
> I could buy a freakin' car for that money, or 7 really nice desktops. :O


He also bought a $2000+ camera.

And I think that is with everything on it, my bro only paid $3000 for his mac, and it is pretty sweet.


----------



## BlueDaisy (Aug 19, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 19, 2010)

BlueDaisy said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


24 inch screen, 500GB, all kinds of awesome stuff.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can get a better Windows with only 1500.


----------



## Tyler. (Aug 19, 2010)

I was looking at some of the macbook prices. You can get a PC that's at least two times better for like 1,000 dollars, probably less. Macs are incredibly overpriced. The only thing you get different in a mac is a different operating system. If my PC setup was a mac, it would probably cost me like 5,000 dollars, as opposed to 800.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> BlueDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moniter size doesn't matter since you can hook most computers up to TVs. and 500gb isn't anything I've got 800 gigs.


----------



## Pear (Aug 19, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a terabyte. 
I bought it for $500, plus $200 later for a better video card.


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2010)

I spent 4000 at the apple store, that's with the i7 MacBook pro antiglare 15' 500gb hardrive etc etc with iWork, magic mouse, and the 1199 dollar final cut studio.

edit - also got a warranty on the mac.


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2010)

And the cam was 2800 with the lens and warranty memory card and bag


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 19, 2010)

ALL THAT MONNNNEEEEEEYYYYY


HHHHNNNNNNGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 19, 2010)

Everyday it's something new, eh, buddy? Life is swell.


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 19, 2010)

Robbed a bank.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Aug 19, 2010)

Time to lrn2hackintosh, guise.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 19, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> ALL THAT MONNNNEEEEEEYYYYY
> 
> 
> HHHHNNNNNNGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH


basically, this.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>tl;dr</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">my computer cost $400, with a 250 gb hard drive.  the tv i'm using for a monitor probably cost $400, and it's nice enough, though I've heard imacs and macbooks have sweet displays.

I'd rather be able to hook it up to an xbawkz heug hdtv personally, but IIRC, you can do the same with Macs, too, so it's kind of a moot point.

I added a 1TB hard drive, which cost me $150 if I remember correctly, and a $150 video card, which made/makes it run silky smooth, until only the most srs of srs bzns.

3 GB of DDR2, btw, just going to add 4GB of ddr instead of doing the whole upgrade to a new motherboard/processor BS, since I've heard DDR3 is overhyped/not used enough.  and then I saw that fiber optic intel thred. FFFFUUUUUU-

so mine was $1100, give or take a bit.  wireless keyboard/mouse = $50.  I think it's a dual core, no f'ing clue, as it's a core 2 duo.  what the *censored.2.0* kind of name is that. :/

*edit*  bear in mind this was a year and a half ago, and the same computer would cost significantly less, today, or a better model could be purchased.

if I was to upgrade to something with ddr3/one of those fancy i3/5/7 processors, it would cost me about $1300, not adding the RAM but with the 3x more expensive "gaming model" processor (wut), to upgrade to a ddr3-capable computer.

and that's just stupid, considering I could just buy a computer with that motherboard/processor/all the other things for about the same price, if I didn't want to go for the expensive ass gaming model processor.

but of course, I would have to open up my own computer and do things to it, and lord knows only professionals Genius' can do that.

tl;dr, macs are overpriced.

and actually, come to think of it, you could (but I'm not 100% sure) just buy the OS separately, and install it on your PC/laptop, if you just HAD to run that software on a mac OS.

references: Mac OS @ Google Products, or whatever
ddr3/i7 capable motherboard
"top of the line" processor

I'm fairly sure you could find the stuff from frys at some other wholesale/warehouse technical store at a similar price.  but they don't have shiny clean walls with neat rows of mac products, do they?
/macbashing</div>


----------



## Pear (Aug 19, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, they don't sell it separate. Hackintosh is the only option.


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 19, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> kso
> send me your old computer pl0x.


he smashed it, remember?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 19, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then I'm mistaken.  knew it was too good to be true.

and then I found it funny that people say windows are the bad guys, when mac's got a small monopoly going. .-.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 19, 2010)

lulz

Anyways, nice I suppose.  I'm not into Macs that much.  I'm more of a Windows guy to be honest :S .


----------



## David (Aug 19, 2010)

Smugleaf said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont remember


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> And the cam was 2800 with the lens and warranty memory card and bag


How old are you?


And *censored.3.0* camera bag, unless it was one of those free packages things.

xD that compared to my camera im going to get is alot.



Oh Canon Rebel xs how you taunt me in the Future Shop flyer.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


17

And the bag was only 90 bucks. its a 2200 dollar camera/lens, i need a bag. 

the 2800 was originally 3100 but the guy gave me a discount.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy.

So your grandparents were just, oh hey wanna get blah blah blah?


----------



## pielover6 (Aug 20, 2010)

Lol money.

To me 20 bucks is like 1,000,000 atm.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope,  they lent it because it could be the difference between going to college next sept or having to wait another year. i need to have a portfolio ready for colleges to view by february. that was when i was expecting to getting the mac, nvm the camera/other *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.

My birthday is September 25th.

Your going to be able to get on TBT to see if I have it then will you?
:3


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I can get on.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good. When's your birthday?


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aug 4th

why? lol


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 20, 2010)

So how're you liking the Macbook?


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> So how're you liking the Macbook?


love this thing :O just finished installing final cut studio, took 2 hours to install.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you go back mac you never go back 8D

(Unless you're a greedy *censored.3.0* like me and have both a PC and a Mac)


----------



## Ryusaki (Aug 20, 2010)

I got bought a couple of weeks age, best thing I've ever done.
Congratulations!!


----------



## Hiro (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go back where? xD


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once you go back you never go back? wait what?


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 20, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay for fail sentences 8D That's what happens when you've had a severe lack of sleep.

Once you go mac you never go back*


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Smugleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you said you were gonna get this, the topic was called "who wants to watch me smash a (computer name, tmw;dc)" and a couple people flamed you, remember?


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> lulz
> 
> Anyways, nice I suppose.  I'm not into Macs that much.  I'm more of a Windows guy to be honest :S .


The laptop you posted doesn't exactly stand out from the Mac as much as this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220715

But yeah, it makes a good point.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Aug 20, 2010)

I wish I had an Apple product. So expensive! XD


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 20, 2010)

lilypad said:
			
		

> Congrats! I made the switch from windows to my macbook about 2 years ago, once you go mac you never go back


Lies. 

I would choose windows over mac any day.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

Again, it depends on what you're interested in. There's not way you could run a nice Movie program on a windows with all of those games and other crap on them. You'd have to wipe your memory clean and just install the movie stuff. I'd rather just get a Mac. I don't game on my computer. I find it idiotic how some of the only arguments I see on here are "it's too expensive"! So is a car. 

A mac is like a nice car, whilst a windows is a box with wheels and a propeller in terms of graphics, film, and music.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

BaconBoy said:
			
		

> Again, it depends on what you're interested in. There's not way you could run a nice Movie program on a windows with all of those games and other crap on them.


Yes, yes you can.  Maybe it seems impossible for technologically ******** people like you, but for the rest of us, we can manage quite nicely.


----------



## Conor (Aug 20, 2010)

Mac's are great machines, I have to use one (iMac) everyday at school for media studies.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> BaconBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what you are telling me, is that you have enough ram to run a couple of games, a high-end movie program, a special effects program, and a sound recording and editing program without lag at the same time? Well congratulations to you. You have a super-computer.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Protip: 4 GB RAM is more than enough to do all of that.  

What is even funnier is that you're comparing the specs of a Mac and PC.  Spoiler: PC will beat out Mac 100 percent of the time in terms of hardware.

Also, I'm gonna throw in a small edit here.  Why would any person in their right mind have 2 games running at the same time along with a movie and sound editing program?  That's just absurd.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the hundreds of thousands of people that buy Macs are making the wrong choice because the hardware (basically, games are the only hardware a mac doesn't have) outranks the macs?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Again, it depends on what you're interested in. There's not way you could run a nice Movie program on a windows with all of those games and other crap on them. You'd have to wipe your memory clean and just install the movie stuff. I'd rather just get a Mac. I don't game on my computer. I find it idiotic how some of the only arguments I see on here are "it's too expensive"! So is a car.
> 
> A mac is like a nice car, whilst a windows is a box with wheels and a propeller in terms of graphics, film, and music.


what?

I don't understand your first paragraph.

there's not way

wipe your memory clean, are you talking about hard drive?  because you can just add whatever size you want, yourself, if you don't have enough :/  internally, I mean.  no usb add-ons.  if you're talking RAM, then you can do the same thing.  I don't know if mac conserves RAM better, but if you're saying a PC doesn't have a big enough hard drive for you, you've got some issues.  (though I've almost filled my 1tb <3)

I guess windows can't run final cut pro or whatever, but you can find a workaround, I've heard (lolhackintosh or something)

a mac is the same price as a car. lol exaggerations.  if you spent the same amount of money on a pc, you could get a much, much better deal, as bdubs and niko have shown.

also, my processor is so outdated, it's now in laptops.  ;-;

yes, it depends on what you're interests/needs are, but if you're lookin only spec-wise (not counting the OS), PC computers are much better deals, if you take the time to shop for them/know what you're doing.

edit:  hundreds of thousands of people buy macs because they're shiny.  /jk

macs are useful for the software, pretty much solely.  if you're going to be running the same OS, a PC will be more cost-efficient/bang for your buck.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet, again, why is it that you would have to install hackintosh to run a high end piece of hardware. I thought Windows outranked Macs in terms of hardware 100% of the time. 

In terms of automatically installed computer programs:
iMovie > Windows Movie Maker
iTunes > Windows Media Player
iChat > AIM
Safari > Internet Explorer
Front Row > Windows Movie Player


----------



## AndyB (Aug 20, 2010)

All I see this thread as now, is Mac users trying to justifying their purchase of a mac.


----------



## Liv (Aug 20, 2010)

Aim video chat doesn't work for the mac.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All software usually will have a free open source version made by a small group of people. Or be pirated. I don't know anything about "iMovie" but I sure do love my Vegas Movie Studio 9 better than Movie Maker.

Really, we may not use most software that has come with our PC's, but we can download better open source software from the internet.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm still waiting to see what Windows can do better than Macs besides gaming.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Yet, again, why is it that you would have to install hackintosh to run a high end piece of hardware. I thought Windows outranked Macs in terms of hardware 100% of the time.
> 
> In terms of automatically installed computer programs:
> iMovie > Windows Movie Maker
> ...


study your *censored.2.0* before you open your mouth, bro.

hackintosh is just a workaround to run mac, since you can't buy the os, or something along those lines.  it has nothing to do with hardware.  the only reason you would do the hackintosh thing, as I said, would be to run final cut pro.  reading the post would help.

PCs will, 100% of the time, if you spend the same amount of money on them, as already proven in this thread by dubs and nikoking.

that's why you install *censored.2.0* yourself, instead of sitting around with your thumb up your ass.

I use itunes solely because it works well at syncing my ipod, which I use solely because I don't like the cheaper mp3 players.  I've had my ipod (80 gig, hella sweet) for two years, I think?  *censored.3.0*ing sweet.  I would never buy a mac, though, unless I needed to run the final cut pro program, or didn't feel like shopping around.

AIM isn't built into windows, btw.  not on all of them, at least.  you're thinking windows live, and even that wasn't installed on mine, at least.

I used to use YIM, but now have a fondness for IRC.

I use windows media player classic to watch movies, and I gotta say, it is *censored.3.0*ing sweet.  perfect for me.  but then again, I haven't used a mac, and gee willickers, I had to find/install it myself.

I use google chrome, and previously used firefox, because only lazy people use internet explorer, beyond to get a decent browser.  I hate how the itunes update *censored.2.0* shoves safari down my throat, btw.

I don't make movies, and have no reason to.

what happened to you bacon boy, you used to be cool.

edit:



			
				bacon boy said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting to see what Windows can do better than Macs besides gaming.


answer:  everything, except running final cut pro.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't like it when people shove their *censored.2.0* down my throat making their argument seem so one-sided making it seemed like I'm always wrong and their always right. i.e. Windows are better than Macs. End of discussion. If you disagree, *censored.3.0* off. 



> I would never buy a mac, though, unless I needed to run the final cut pro program, or didn't feel like shopping around.



Which is why people buy Macs. For media and graphic arts. At my school, we need a Mac for our news broadcasts because there isn't any program that we could run on our NEW windows that will work 100% of the time. 

Also, I really don't care about being "cool". As long as I'm me, I'm fine.


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 20, 2010)

Robbed a bank.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> (basically, games are the only hardware a mac doesn't have)


jesus *censored.3.0* you are so dumb it's hilarious


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I just don't like it when people shove their *censored.2.0* down my throat making their argument seem so one-sided making it seemed like I'm always wrong and their always right. i.e. Windows are better than Macs. End of discussion. If you disagree, *censored.3.0* off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's true, though.  you can get way better things in your PC than a Mac, at the same, or less of a cost.  which is why they're better.

the reason why people buy macs, in addition to that, is because they look/are trendy, and they know/have heard that it's a good product, while knowing nothing about computers/what they need.

I'd be willing to say that a good chunk of people would only need a netbook, instead of a macbook.  sure, an overpowered computer is awesome if you're going to play PC games sometimes, or want to make a movie with your friends, but a lot of the people just need email and some hard drive space.  a $200 netbook is perfect for these people.

as I've already said, since windows can't run final cut pro, and that's the "industry standard" I would use a mac if I wanted to do video editing.  otherwise, I'd be behind PCs 100% of the time, due to the sheer amount of value they are, and the amount of personalization, hence the P in Personal Computer.

also, not all PCs are windows.  there's a world of Linux out there that can be considered PC, but for the sake of this thread, we should leave all the Linux folks to their own business.  folks is crazy.


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 20, 2010)

How do you plan on paying your deal old grandparents 7,000 dollars? I'd feel bad if I was in the hole that much to my grandma/grandpa. I feel good when she just gives me 5, not that she has to give me anything.


----------



## Tyler. (Aug 20, 2010)

Let's take a little look at a PC and a Mac at similar prices.

HP Pavilion dv8 - $1,099.99

Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-450M Dual Core processor (2.40GHz, 3MB L3 Cache)with Turbo Boost up to 2.66 GHz

1GB Nvidia GeForce GT 230M [HDMI, VGA]

6GB DDR3 System Memory (2 Dimm)

640GB 7200RPM SATA Dual Hard Drive (320GB x 2

MacBook 13-inch: 2.4GHz - $1,199.00

Intel Core 2 Duo

4GB Memory

250 GB Hard-drive

NVIDIA GeForce 320M graphics



It's almost sickening to see how overpriced macs are.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> the reason why people buy macs, in addition to that, is because they *look/are trendy*, and they know/have heard that it's a good product, while knowing nothing about computers/what they need.


Oh god, now all I can imagine is that Mac user stereotype...
In a coffee shop, being all pompous and arsey. Thinking they are the *censored.2.0*, but the truth is quite different.

Thanks Raz.. thanks for that.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Pc users done understand how it's not te hardware that makes the Mac faster. Even if you get a higher end pc the Mac will still out do it . Psycho, your ignorant, seeing as you've noever rely used a Mac, you can't have an opinion on which is better. I've used both, and hands down the Mac is better, it's more fun to use, it's faster, and it's exclusive programs destroy windows' never ever going back to windows.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry for grammar I'm on my ipod


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Pc users done understand how it's not te hardware that makes the Mac faster. Even if you get a higher end pc the Mac will still out do it . Psycho, your ignorant, seeing as you've noever rely used a Mac, you can't have an opinion on which is better. I've used both, and hands down the Mac is better, it's more fun to use, it's faster, and it's exclusive programs destroy windows' never ever going back to windows.


I agree, Macs just run better.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Pc users done understand how it's not te hardware that makes the Mac faster. Even if you get a higher end pc the Mac will still out do it . Psycho, your ignorant, seeing as you've noever rely used a Mac, you can't have an opinion on which is better. I've used both, and hands down the Mac is better, it's more fun to use, it's faster, and it's exclusive programs destroy windows' never ever going back to windows.


>not the hardware that makes it faster

jesus christ are you ********? And I've used a mac before, in fact I had to for 3 years before I got a PC, PC is more fun to use, with at least 3 times the customization, it's not faster my Windows is, and there really aren't that much exclusive programs that there isn't an exact replica/ better version of the said software.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Pc users done understand how it's not te hardware that makes the Mac faster. Even if you get a higher end pc the Mac will still out do it . Psycho, your ignorant, seeing as you've noever rely used a Mac, you can't have an opinion on which is better. I've used both, and hands down the Mac is better, it's more fun to use, it's faster, and it's exclusive programs destroy windows' never ever going back to windows.


lol, i'm ignorant now.

I said if I needed to use video editing things, I would use a mac, but since I have no need for them, there is no point.

the argument being made is that the parts inside of a mac make it an overpriced computer.  if you were to install the OS into a computer that you made with better parts (while being at the same price) it would obviously run better, since it would be running the same software, but have better hardware.

ex:  if your mac had the PC's specs, which are much better at the same price, and still ran the mac os, it would run equally better.

you needed a mac for the final cut pro.  you would have saved a chunk of money buying the windows computer, but instead, you are forced to use the mac-exclusive program.

what other programs are mac exclusive and "destroy windows' "?

also, lol @ it's more fun to use being the reason it's better.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 20, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> All I see this thread as now, is Mac users trying to justifying their purchase of a mac.


I think Mac users, including myself, get annoyed when people compare the pure hardware of a PC vs a Mac and say that Macs are such rip offs because you get *censored.2.0* hardware for what you pay.

Well is your PC made out of metal? My Macbook Pro's body is made out of 1 sheet of metal, moulded into shape. This means it's extra durable for one, compared to the flimsy plastic that 99% of Windows laptops are made out of.

Second of all, the touchpad and keyboard, the touchpad is multi-touch, made out of glass and fully programmable. The keyboard has a backlit and it has a chiclet key design, making it easier to type.

Third of all, the screen is *censored.3.0*ing amazing. I have NEVER seen such a good screen on a PC.

Fourth of all, the in-built camera and microphone are FARRR better than any PC has.

Fifth of all, Macs don't need super high hardware specs, they can movie editing software, photoshop, etc. far better than a *censored.2.0*ton of PCs purely because of the operating system.

Sixth of all, the operating system is amazing for general use. For one the quick view, by the tap of a space bar you can get any document or picture open within a second rather than waiting for it to load through Windows Picture Viewer (or whatever the *censored.3.0* it's called) or any other software. Not only that but then you have Spaces and Expose to make your life that much easier.

I could go on and on, but I think that's enough for you to get the point.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so far, you're the only Mac user that's given fair arguments unlike David who's had it for a day and is already blowing *censored.2.0* out of his mouth.


----------



## Liv (Aug 20, 2010)

Windows. It allows so much more, and in many ways! I'm able to customize my PC as many times as I change my shoes in a day! And it's easy to use! I'm not a techie at all, but it doesn't take much brains to realize that PCs are snazzy, efficient and not blow all your savings away expensive.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

I was going to bring up the camera and microphone, but I thought it was only the ten windows I chatted with. Apparently, not.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt want a windows computer, theyre so unreliable and the customer service sucks so much.

and video only? thats not what macs are for. Macs are for people who are into film, art, photography, graphic design, music, and other creative things.

to name a few; soundtrack pro 3, apple colour, compressor, motion, cinema 4d, dvd studio pro, ichat, iphoto, idvd, cinema tools, garage band, and imovie.

and how is an operating system being more fun and easy to use not make it better? I own windows 7, and i hate that piece of *censored.2.0*, its boring and always has the not responding *censored.2.0* happening, and other errors are frequent as well.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well said, also on the screen comment, i got the new anti glare one. :3 its really nice.  

and I LOVE that space bar feature, on windows i had to load all the pics and music through some stupid program then with windows media player, itd always take forever then give me a crash error.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 20, 2010)

PC=General Computer
Mac=Creative Computer


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> PC=General Computer
> Mac=Creative Computer


exactly.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> PC=General Computer
> Mac=Creative Computer


if it's so creative then why is there no customization in the OS itself.


----------



## Liv (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe we should all be a big happy family.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you want to customize? its perfectly fine the way it is.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Aug 20, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude omg *censored.9.10*

you can like

change colors

and

stuff

??


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

itt: people missing the point that mac computers are overpriced for the parts inside, whether or not the OS is better.

the laptop i used to use served me just fine, I didn't break the plastic case using it, and I had no problems without the backlit keyboard, and I used a usb mouse.  imagine that.

I've already given the screen's their dues, so that's kinda a moot point if you're talking in my direction.  I've only seen one pc display (on the internet, mind you) that's matched an iMac's display quality, but that's still kinda moot when talking about the machine itself, though a nice display is very appealing.

you can buy your own camera/mic separately.  I'm going to assume that you can buy an expensive/fancy microphone/camera and it would put the built-in mic/camera to shame.  but I'm just assuming.

I've already said, if you buy a PC at the same price as a mac, and simply install the mac software, it will run better than a mac.  the software/os isn't what's being argued about here, it's the sheer quality of the parts inside.  if mac used better parts (see: same parts a pc would have at the price of a mac) it would win, hands down, every time.  this is not the case.

I prefer windows, thank you. :3

I use google's picasa picture viewing thing, and it comes up fast enough (I doubt I'm going to miss that half of a second of my life in between double clicking and viewing the picture).

as i've already said, I have no use for video editing, but if I did, I would use mac, due to the program being mac exclusive.  otherwise, I'm a PCfag.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> There's not way you could run a nice Movie program on a windows with all of those games and other crap on them.









Look at all them games.




			
				FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> PC=General Computer
> Mac=Creative Computer



No. 
PC=Personal Computer 
Mac (If it's not a work computer.)=Personal Computer


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 20, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoever told you that is wrong.

I don't see what there isn't to customise tbh.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh lawd, can't people just be happy with whatever computer they have?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't agree that it would run better than a mac if you installed mac software on a windows. You have to portion your memory, which, in my opinion, is not worth it. I bought the Mac because I wanted a Mac. If I wanted a windows, then why didn't I get a windows? If you wanted a Mac, then why did you get a windows? And staying on the legal side of things, forget hackintosh.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Aug 20, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Oh lawd, can't people just be happy with whatever computer they have?


no, it's called buyer's remorse


----------



## AndyB (Aug 20, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Oh lawd, can't people just be happy with whatever computer they have?


Obviously not. This is TBT afterall.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 20, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Oh lawd, can't people just be happy with whatever computer they have?


They can. They just can't be happy with other peoples' opinions about a different OS.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I don't agree that it would run better than a mac if you installed mac software on a windows. You have to portion your memory, which, in my opinion, is not worth it. I bought the Mac because I wanted a Mac. If I wanted a windows, then why didn't I get a windows? If you wanted a Mac, then why did you get a windows? And staying on the legal side of things, forget hackintosh.


OSX does not run well at all on  PC, i know a guy that tried it out on a really good laptop, half the basic apps didnt even work due to the wrong video card. and why would you want a half assed OSX anyways? its not even legal.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the look of it? Maybe some people don't like the glossy look of the OS.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> I wouldnt want a windows computer, theyre so unreliable and the customer service sucks so much.
> 
> and video only? thats not what macs are for. Macs are for people who are into film, art, photography, graphic design, music, and other creative things.
> 
> ...


if it's unreliable, learn to fix it.

if you don't like the customer support, use google/the internet, instead of crying for the apple "genius" to do it for you/tell you how.

you can do plenty of "creative" things on a windows computer using plenty of programs that don't suck.  you just have to find them yourself, instead of having them dropped into your lap.

would be nice to describe all of those programs, btw.  ichat = pidgin, trillian, or any other all-in-one chat, I'm going to assume.
I use itunes, solely for the ipod syncing.  otherwise, I'd be using winamp.  hella better.
I think garage band is pretty much recording your own playing, for song purposes, yes?  you could buy things for windows if you needed to do that.  you gonna start a band anytime soon, bro? :3
imo, you're paying for stuff that, while nice to have, you aren't getting the full use out of.  but whatever, I guess.  nice to have.

that an operating system is fun is an opinion.  and opinions have no place in a srs bzns debate/argument.  lern2/grade school.
it might be more appealing to some, because they find it more fun/easier to use, but to others, windows is just as fun.  I *censored.3.0*ing love finding new things that I can do with my computer, instead of just being amazed that it responds the second that I tell it to do labor-intensive programs.  patience is a virtue, or some *censored.2.0* like that.

tl;dr, SHUT UP SEAN  (by which i mean david.  not aimed a gnome in any way.  lol memes.)

edit:  this




			
				david said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bacon boy, the word your'e thinking of is partitioning.  I'm hoping you can do the same thing with your mac.  you can partition things in order to keep it from taking up too much space.  for instance, I partitioned my second hard drive, so that approximately half of it goes towards itunes/music storage, while the other half is usable.  it's just a way to keep your stuff from bleeding over.  also, to install another OS on the same hard drive.  you could always buy a fresh/blank hard drive and install it yourself, if you wanted to do what your friend did.

also, I didn't/don't want a mac.  I'm simply defending PCs, due to them being supreme hammer legion rulers of all of the internet-dom.  I also find it hilarious no linux junkies have popped up to lay the smack down on all of us.

@ david
>I know a guy.

OGAWD.

the whole point of the argument is that the specs of a mac are lower than that of a PC, except for the ludicrous price.  the OS makes less work better, but if it had more to work with, it could be so much more.

good god, macfags.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 20, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can install custom docks, change all the icons and I think you can even the look of the toolbar and windows.


----------



## Liv (Aug 20, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> Maybe we should all be a big happy family.


Make an effort guys.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't say I think, until you know. And herp derp changing icons isn't really that much same with custom docks.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 20, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> Olivia! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh grow up, this is hardly us hating each other. It's called a debate.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 20, 2010)

sure is flame in here


----------



## Numner (Aug 20, 2010)

What I like is better than what you like, therefore I am superior; here, let me explain it to you with this piss off rant.

...


----------



## Tyler. (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What customer service sucks? Microsoft or the hundreds of other companies that make computers with Windows on it?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

*waits for Tye to come in, guns blazing*


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 20, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said I think because I didn't know X_x

Well what more can you do on Windows? You can change the taskbar on windows.. that's the same as the dock on a Mac.

As for the windows and toolbar, just googled it and yes, you can.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this.

also, internet/google = the greatest customer support the world will ever know.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> I wouldnt want a windows computer, theyre so unreliable and the customer service sucks so much.


Unreliable? Don't be stupid with it, and you won't have that problem.

And how the bloody hell does Microsoft's customer service suck?
Does Apple send people to your house to personally fix the problem?

At least Microsoft doesn't charge $30 for every issue you have.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for a second there, I wasn't sure what you were saying, due to quoting me @_@


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was some issue with what I deleted.




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You do realize that mac services are usually free. I had a corrupted file due to an error in uninstallation and I took it down to the Mac store. The guy worked on it for two hours fixing and going through fixing all of the other problems made by the geek squad as well, and it was free, as are most services.


Every issue I've had with Apple products cost me money to fix. :|
I blame karma.

And that is why my iPod is still dysfunctional.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 20, 2010)

Quoting got screwed up. oh noez


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed that for you.

OM*G FREE CUSTOMER SERVICE I'M AN APPLE GENIUS XDDDD

do you have that apple care plan?

my question/point to you would be that if you didn't *censored.3.0* up your comp in the first place, you wouldn't have had to have customer support.

and even if customer support didn't exist, you could take the time to browse on the internet, google it, or hell, ask on a forum.  (mac or otherwise @ forum type)

what was your argument, again?

what's the deal with quoting :/  MAC STORE HERE JEREMY COMES


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The replaced my iTouch battery for free. I dunno. Everyone at the store got free services, well, if you made an appointment.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, you got it right. i spent 2 hours arguing with a little asian man at acer a month ago, my power cord broke on my windows, and i needed a new one asap due to exams.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...

Technically, if they don't just replace my iPod...
I would owe them $60.

Issues:
-First, it wouldn't sync.
-Then it wouldn't play music.




			
				David said:
			
		

> yup, you got it right. i spent 2 hours arguing with a little asian man at acer a month ago, my power cord broke on my windows, and i needed a new one asap due to exams.


 You know that you could have asked for someone that spoke fluent english? If you ask, they are required to by law.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your argument was with acer customer support, not windows/microsoft.  derp.

I got my ipod nano replaced with a refurbished one when the screen *censored.3.0*ed up, I think it was still in the one year warranty or whatever (barely) so it was free, IIRC.

the apple care plan/package for the ipod costs x amount of dollars, so *censored.3.0* that *censored.2.0*.  my 80 gig has been fine.  I paid $30 for a nice ass case, and it's more or less spotless on the inside.  battery is fine, and if/when it gives out, I'll just upgrade to another one, and have an 80 gig external drive.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did it say he didn't speak english?


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they were all asians, working in some building where the customer care centre was around the back away from the parking lot and around a bunch of dumpsters.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nowhere, but if you're--ohh..

That _was_ kind of pointless.
It's just that--(Not trying to be racist here.)most people from other companies that work with Customer Support don't tend to speak fluent English.




			
				David said:
			
		

> they were all asians, working in some building where the customer care centre was around the back away from the parking lot and around a bunch of dumpsters.



Wait, where you there in person? Because I don't think that law applies if you're not on the phone.  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGAIN, david.

your beef is with ACER customer support.  NOT MICROSOFT/WINDOWS.

derp.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because then he'd get India. From one country to the next.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm too lazy to read anything, but if this relates to anything in the last 14 pages here is my opinion: Apple makes great laptops. But their portable devices are crap.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have an HP also, had to pay 60 bucks for recovery discs that shouldve come with the computer.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> I'm too lazy to read anything, but if this relates to anything in the last 14 pages here is my opinion: Apple makes great laptops. But their portable devices are crap.


Coming from opinion? Because if we're going by what everyone else has been going by in other threads, the quality and amount of work certainly beg to differ. Not to mention the amount of people, including windows people, that own an iPad or iTouch or iPod Classic.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pardon my language, but what the *censored.3.0* does india have anything to do with acer being the customer support that david encountered? :/




			
				David said:
			
		

> i have an HP also, had to pay 60 bucks for recovery discs that shouldve come with the computer.



did you pay $60 from microsoft, or HP?  my compuer (vista, one and a half years old) gave me he option to burn/make my own backup discs probably an hour after I set it up the first day.  I'm going to assume microsoft didn't give them away due to them not being the ones tha messed up, and not knowing if you're just trying to get another copy of the discs, but still, sorry bout that bad customer support.

why did you need the recovery discs, btw?  I've used mine once, simply to install vista onto my bigger hard drive, before I realized I really shouldn't have, due to speed.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they do come with the computer.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It he called Windows-

Just forget it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he didn't call microsoft.

he went to the acer customer support, physically.

for a power cord.

microsoft had/has nothing to do with it, as microsoft didn't make the power cord.

the only thing microsoft/windows had to do with his problem, was that it was the OS he was running, not that the power cord failed.

whut.


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds like a nice computer, but unfortunately I can't pull 1,000 dollars out of the air. I'm used to hand-me-downs and lesser computers. Barely Competent.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i tried calling acer, but i couldnt get through without a serial number which had rubbed off my laptop. and then i got a phone bill for calling india, their support was in india.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and thats another reason why mac is better, the OS maker also makes every computer.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say that's worse.. but I'm against the whole apple/mac having a monopoly on their OS bit.

if another company can improve on their design, ex: make better specs work the system better, I would be for it.  also, it would be nice to have some choices of model, except for small medium large, like how apple's doing it atm.

again, your beef is with acer, not microsoft.  the serial number rubbing off could be blamed on you, but that doesn't really have anything to do with the customer service sucking.

so you learned that acer doesn't have the best customer service.  grats.  didn't know you called them/got directed to india, if I missed that post, btw.

still, either way, it's acer's problem, not microsofts.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, if he called windows, he would have been connected to India.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if he called microsoft, he wouldn't have gotten anything solved, since it was a problem with the power cord.

which microsoft didn't make.

do you see where I'm going with this?


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there not just small medium large, theres lots of different choices. they even offer ram, video, screen and hard drive upgrades on most models.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see that its frustrating to get any support on a pc since so many different companies make different parts of the computer.


----------



## Tyler. (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apple doesn't make the hardware in their computers either. They just put them together. The hardware is from Nvidia, Intel, etc.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 20, 2010)

[Comment Removed by the Cyber Police]


----------



## Tyler. (Aug 20, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> [Comment Removed by the Cyber Police]


Wow. I've never seen that before.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you still contact them if something goes wrong.


----------



## Tyler. (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same with a PC. My PC is made by HP, and if something went wrong I would contact them, not the individual makers of the computer hardware.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 20, 2010)

This argument is getting silly now. You guys are just grasping at straws.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 20, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really!!? Because I wasn't even trying to be original xD! lol!

@Thread, Macs look cool, but I own a PC and only a PC so can't make a proper judgment.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my desktop was made by compaq and hp, they kept telling me to call the other when i needed the recovery discs.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> there *they're* not just small medium large, theres lots of different choices. they even offer ram, video, screen and hard drive upgrades on most models.


so you can choose how much ram you have installed.  you can choose that literally anytime with a pc/windows. you can buy and install the ram separately.  your speed, size, brand, all that.

video cards.  macs come standard with them, usually nVidia.  with pc's, you pick yours and install it yourself.  brand/model you want.

screens, you can only pick the size, when buying a mac/macbook, if I recall.  I don't think or claim that there is a better/higher quality screen than macs use, but if I'm not mistaken, that's the biggest difference that's small/medium/large.

you can install your own hard drives (internally, to boot) with a pc/windows.  I added a terabyte hdd, which I bought/installed myself.




			
				David said:
			
		

> i see *think* that its frustrating to get any support on a pc since so many different companies make different parts of the computer.



i could write out a long winded thing about this, but it would just boil down to this:

deal with it.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hardware = Computer specs.  Derpity derpity durr.

Also, if we're gonna do superiority by number of number of owners, than I believe PC wins again.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> This argument is getting silly now. You guys are just grasping at straws.


then the argument is over.

mac wins.

peace out.


----------



## Tyler. (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compaq and HP are the same company.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed that for you.

/childish reply to an ignorant reply


----------



## m12 (Aug 20, 2010)

As a person who uses my Windows mainly for creative aspects, I fail to see the difference between productivity on either operating system, having used both fluently for Photoshop. 
Since they both deliver the same tools and resources, I've come to the conclusion that it all depends on your preferences not of which operating system, but what your daily customs are, and what your prioritize in your respective OS. They're both personal computers, and they both do the job the same way; You just have to know how to them handle them the right way.

For the tl;dr crowd, Know how to take care of your pet, and it won't bite you.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itxa7AD2-bA

this is legit, ive experienced this multiple times.

both computers are the very close in price, and the pc has the same if not better specs.


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 20, 2010)

This= subject of argument= senseless trolling next.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itxa7AD2-bA
> 
> this is legit, ive experienced this multiple times.
> 
> both computers are the very close in price, and the pc has the same if not better specs.


>buy a 600 dollar top of the line laptop PC
>buy and install Adobe After Effects
>Total Price: 650 dollars

>Total Price for Mac + Free Movie Software = 1700 dollars

The windows PC also comes with an dual core 2.1 ghz processor, GTX 260m graphics card, and 4 GB of RAM.  That video makes me laugh.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After effects runs the exact same way unless you sit there and constantly prerender everything, and AE isnt 50 bucks, its 1000.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure is bad PC in here.  maybe it can't render on your windows 95 computer, but for us in the modern age it works fine.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

lol, video editing.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVERY single windows? 

You do realize a Mac can have those exact specs, as well. You can also bump up the ram incredibly in a Mac. I've done it multiple times to not only my Mac, but to others.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 20, 2010)

m12 said:
			
		

> As a person who uses my Windows mainly for creative aspects, I fail to see the difference between productivity on either operating system, having used both fluently for Photoshop.
> Since they both deliver the same tools and resources, I've come to the conclusion that it all depends on your preferences not of which operating system, but what your daily customs are, and what your prioritize in your respective OS. They're both personal computers, and they both do the job the same way; You just have to know how to them handle them the right way.
> 
> For the tl;dr crowd, Know how to take care of your pet, and it won't bite you.


This man, listen to him.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well of course not every windows computer.  It's called being a good consumer.  Look around and you'll find a good computer.  Please keep in mind that the computer I listed is also a laptop.  Desktop PC's are just as cheap and can be just as powerful if you build it yourself.  And building a computer is just as easy as assembling Legos.  Although I can't expect Mac users to understand how Legos work.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont really know what you're talking about do you, i didnt say it cant render.

and the pc i had was a year old windows 7.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd assume I could say the same to you.

EVERY single mac?

You can also bump up the ram incredibly in a windows PC.  I'm planning on doing it with my computer, to use my ps3 controller with it.  (*censored.2.0*'s so cash, until the emulation program has memory leak problems.  wudafuxup.)


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> lol, video editing.


that situation applies to other things as well.

its just the way macs work, theyre faster, hardware doesnt matter much.


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 20, 2010)

You just got burned.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> You just got burned.


who?


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And?  Prerendering performs just as well.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>hardware doesn't matter much


Oh *censored.2.0* *censored.7.5* what are you doing.  Hardware is what makes computers function and perform.  Jesus Christ, David.  I cannot *censored.3.0*ing believe you just said that.


----------



## Tyler. (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God you're dumb.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though I still use and build with them as I have since I was 3. Have you even owned a Mac before? Did you know that you can "Build Your Own Mac" as well, or have you never been to the Mac store? I think that's a no. I really don't understand why you chose to try and insult me with the "I wouldn't expect Mac users to understand how Legos work" comment. Jas0n was right, you really _are_ grasping for straws.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are you asking/saying to me?

I've already said I'd use/buy a mac/macbook if I wanted a computer that would edit video/had the cash to blow.  the speed more or less depends on the user, with windows/PCs.

a dumb *censored.2.0* person with tons of virus/spyware's computer is going to run as such.

someone who knows how to build/run/operate their computer will have a computer tha runs as such.

I think what I used to think is this.

macs' OS is fully fleshed out, so the computer is already tuned to use those programs.

an OS like windows doesn't come with top of the line software installed, but it's open to plenty of open source programs.

linux is just lolbarebones.

edit:  on the topic of building your own pc, it is incredibly easy.  the only really difficult part is troubleshooting if you *censored.3.0* up somewhere/don't know how to install the OS.

building a mac, explain, please.  they give you the option of buying a case/the screen, and all the parts separately, or do they give you an option of what you want inside of the mac?

because I'm pretty sure what dubs is saying is building your own comp from the ground up, such as, case, motherboard, processor, OS, all that fancy stuff separately, and putting them together yourself.  I wasn't aware mac did that.  do they?


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can say the same thing towards you.  Why build a Mac when you can build a Windows that performs better and is cheaper.  

Oh and by the way, sorry about the insult.  The truth hurts sometimes, doesn't it?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even say "Why build a windows when you can build a mac." I just said that you can build your own mac. I know you're pretty pissed because you really have nothing against me and your only attack is legos. It's fine, buddy. Just walk it off.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coming from the guy who thought hackintosh had something to do with hardware.


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 20, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> This= subject of argument= senseless trolling next.


.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? No, I never did. i know it's a way to run a mac on your PC. What I said was that you'd need it to run a high level program, such as the film editing one, because it's not made for PC. You guys really are idiots, aren't you?


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're going to state something, it should have some merit in the argument.  Stating that you can build a Mac does in now way contribute to your efforts in justifying the 1700 dollar shiny white thing you bought.  After all, that is what the argument was mainly about, unless you realize that you've lost it and are resorting to...err what was it that you said?  Grasping straws?  Ah yes, grasping straws.


----------



## BlueDaisy (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like Bacon Boy is losing the argument.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 20, 2010)

This thread is stupid.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

BlueDaisy said:
			
		

> Looks like Bacon Boy is losing the argument.


Tell me something I don't know.




			
				FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> This thread is stupid.


Go to bed, Farren.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I direct your attention to this post, bro.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 20, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> BlueDaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one is going anywhere with their arguments, even if you were winning Alfred wouldn't get a PC, and if Alfred were winning you wouldn't get a Mac.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to persuade him to buy a PC.  God knows he's already spent enough money on his Mac.  I'm just defending the PC as a reliable and superior machine.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 20, 2010)

Still having a flame war over Mac or Windows?

Wow. Doesn't everyone have something better to do than scream at 12 year olds all day??


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Still having a flame war over Mac or Windows?
> 
> Wow. Doesn't everyone have something better to do than scream at 12 year olds all day??


Most of the people in this thread aren't twelve.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Still having a flame war over Mac or Windows?
> 
> Wow. Doesn't everyone have something better to do than scream at 12 year olds all day??


The funny thing is we're all 17+ years old and you are the 12 year old.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 20, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And by that do you mean younger or older than 12?

Because if you're older than 12, you're 12.

Example:
If someone is 14, they're also 12. 




			
				beehdaubs said:
			
		

> The funny thing is we're all 17+ years old and you are the 12 year old.


Hilarious. And I'd like to bet that _not everyone _that posted in this thread is 17 or older.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Still having a flame war over Mac or Windows?
> 
> Wow. Doesn't everyone have something better to do than scream at 12 year olds all day??


im waiting for photoshop to install.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...what?

What kind of logic is that?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And your "I wouldn't expect a Mac user to know anything about building legos" has merit. Ya, right. You totally have facts behind that. 

But of course, God forbid that you use logical reasoning and follow your own advice. The only one at fault if me, even though you're doing the exact same thing.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're taking an insult that was originally used to unnerve you seriously?  While I'm at it, you're also a fagget little girl and wear a dress.  Are you going to try and disprove that too?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember it taking a long time to install on my laptop... :3

/tryingtostartsomething

also, baconboy, no comment about that post my last post, bro?


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 20, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't feel like explaining it. All it's going to do is make everyone flame.

Oh wait! That's already happening because people can't just accept others' opinions.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cs5 just installed in 6 min, along with bridge, and a bunch of other *censored.2.0*


----------



## Tyler. (Aug 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, people can't accept the truth.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not taking it as an insult, but when do something that you did - post a baseless post - you decide that I shouldn't be able to do that. You decided that you should be the only one that can act like a *censored.1.1*.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotcha.  I forget/never really knew what bridge was.  thinking/guessing it's software to import your pictures to photoshop easier?

what else you installin, bro?

also, BACON BOY RESPOND @ HACKINTOSH POST, BRO

that is all.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if you don't take it as an insult, it's still an insult.  Deal w/ it


----------



## Numner (Aug 20, 2010)

ORANGES TASTE LIKE 5X BETTER THAN APPLES.

Srsly guys calm down.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 20, 2010)

*stays out of what's happening in this thread currently*

So, how's your Mac doing?


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 20, 2010)

I can't believe this sorry excuse for a debate is still going on, all reasonable arguments went out the window a long time ago. Why don't both sides just give up before you make yourselves look even more stupid 8D


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I can't believe this sorry excuse for a debate is still going on, all reasonable arguments went out the window a long time ago. Why don't both sides just give up before you make yourselves look even more stupid 8D


i can't hear you over the sound of all my good arguments


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I can't believe this sorry excuse for a debate is still going on, all reasonable arguments went out the window a long time ago. Why don't both sides just give up before you make yourselves look even more stupid 8D


I'm done. Hell, I even reported this thread. There's really no use in debating, or in this case, arguing anymore considering beehdaubs has thrown out all logic and common sense.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"durr i ran out of arguments and clearly lost so i'm going to call my opponent an idiot"

Good riddance.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever you say. Not that I haven't already called you one.


----------



## Tyler. (Aug 20, 2010)

Mac users are out. PC wins again!


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more like got confused about the differences of hardware and software, and companies other than microsoft actually making the computers that run windows.  also, customer service.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brain just dripped out form my ear, you sir are a moron.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Mac users are out. PC wins again!


BaconBoy didn't even finish what he started.  For shame.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

I'D JUST LIKE TO THANK THE 12 USERS THAT BE READING THIS TOPIC.  0 GUESTS AND 2 ANONYMOUS, OH SH-

and that it's been that way a good portion of the topic.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2010)

you know what this thread needs?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Tyler. (Aug 20, 2010)

oh god....not again


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> you know what this thread needs?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...








more like.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2010)

Al, there's no use in arguing, theyre all the same. theyre thick headed kids who've never even touched macs.just leave at that, and let them use their joke computers they call PCs.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Al, there's no use in arguing, theyre all the same. theyre thick headed kids who've never even touched macs.just leave at that, and let them use their joke computers they call PCs.


cool maturity, bro


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Al, there's no use in arguing, theyre all the same. theyre thick headed kids who've never even touched macs.just leave at that, and let them use their joke computers they call PCs.


But I used a mac for 3 years. And I like windows better. Also what happened to not staying here?


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Al, there's no use in arguing, theyre all the same. theyre thick headed kids who've never even touched macs.just leave at that, and let them use their joke computers they call PCs.


WHAT'S THAT?  CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER ALL YOUR DELICIOUS FANBOY TEARS.


----------



## Tyler. (Aug 20, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Al, there's no use in arguing, theyre all the same. theyre thick headed kids who've never even touched macs.just leave at that, and let them use their joke computers they call PCs.


Looks like someone is out of arguments.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

I like how four pc's quoted the same post, within 3 minutes.  lol.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 20, 2010)

David do you honestly not trying to be mean at all but do you legit have some kind of mental disorder? In the slightest? Honestly. 

@poster above^ Aren't you PC? it would be four.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 20, 2010)

It makes me lol that the immature ones in this topic are the PC users.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> It makes me lol that the immature ones in this topic are the PC users.


No...it's pretty much everyone.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> It makes me lol that the immature ones in this topic are the PC users.


Haha I was about to say get some sleep.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> @poster above^ Aren't you PC? it would be four.


but of course.




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> It makes me lol that the immature ones in this topic are the PC users.



it makes me lol that the topic is now which side has more merit/maturity.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> It makes me lol that the immature ones in this topic are the PC users.


Honestly, I don't care anymore. I promised myself I wouldn't get involved in another argument with these guys who always say "You need to be more open minded." when they refuse to do the thing the preach.

I'm kinda done with "debating" on this forum.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DELICIOUS FANBOY TEARS.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> It makes me lol that the immature ones in this topic are the PC users.


Since when is David a PC user?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when did I say you need to be more open minded, bro?

lol, debating.


----------



## BlueDaisy (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 20, 2010)

BlueDaisy said:
			
		

>


That picture not only irrelevant, is not funny, no matter where you put it, good job.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not you. If you never said it, then I wasn't referring to you, now was I?


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 20, 2010)

Aaaaaallll night. She wants the young American!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 20, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Aaaaaallll night. She wants the young American!


shuddap hippy. and not everyone's american.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

dear, bacon boy.




			
				Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> dear, bacon boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see. I meant software.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 20, 2010)

So, does the Mac come with some Paint-Photoshopesque program?

/zombiedebate


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 21, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 20 2010, 10:00:42 PM]So, does the Mac come with some Paint-Photoshopesque program?
> 
> /zombiedebate


Yes, I never use it though.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's it called?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 21, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 21 2010, 10:33:38 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it iPhoto? 

I never use iPhoto, I've always installed Photoshop right off. It might not be iPhoto.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iPhoto is more like Photoshop dumbed down, red-eye removal and such. Macs don't actually come with a Paint like application, though you can download one for free called "Paintbrush" which is very similar to Paint, though I don't see why you would want to.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 21, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> Let's take a little look at a PC and a Mac at similar prices.
> 
> HP Pavilion dv8 - $1,099.99
> 
> ...


I have an HP Pavilion dv8, and trust me, it's not as good as it seems. Also a 13-inch Macbook(not even pro) isn't anywhere near apple's greatest laptop.


----------



## Tyler. (Aug 21, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Tyler. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I know, but It's just funny how overpriced that MacBook is for what you're getting.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 21, 2010)

Tyler. said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, depends which one you buy, the only laptop they have that I think is worth the money the 15 inch Macbook Pro with intel core i7, the one David has.


----------

